# Help Identifying a Kohler Engine Please



## MountainCat (Nov 26, 2008)

Good Day

New to this forum and hoping somebody can help me. I had a Kohler engine dropped off to me for repair... It is off a welder unit but I don't think the engine part is original as the numbers on the Tag are Tecumseh numbers.

Anyways I am pretty sure it is a K series engine as after pulling the flywheel, clearly casted as part of the engine is the "K341", normally this is not an issue but in this particular case any info I can get from the Kohler site on specs for a k341 there is not 1 that has a 4.754 inch piston. The largest I can find is 3.75. 

Any help appreciated and please email me if more information is required.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Elmo31 (Dec 12, 2008)

K341 is a 16 horse Kohler.....ET.....


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it is truly a K-series, should have points and condensor box left and down below carb., and camshaft cover bolted on about even with it. Also, almost all older Kohler's had "KOHLER" stamped into the blower housing.
What are the engine numbers you have??
Tecumseh did make cast-iron engines that sort-of resembled Kohler's, so perhaps.....


----------



## MountainCat (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies

There are no engine numbers to be had anywhere which is why I am asking for help in possibly identifying it.

Kohler is clearly stamped into the engine shroud that covers the flywheel. This unit definatly an electronic ignition system. Single cylinder with bolts on the connecting rod rather than nuts.

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mike, if their is an engine data tag (sticker) remnant yet on the engine, shine a blacklight on it and you should be able to read the numbers.

I'd suggest you contact the OEM of the welder as they know what engines they put on what welders. I've done this many times with various equipment, usually with good results, including having a spec. or most-likely spec. numbers for the unit model.

Kohler made an 18HP single, a K361. In reality, it was a K341 with overhead valves, retaining the same bore size (3.750") as the the K341.
Don't know what to tell you about a bore size that's almost 5" as you say you have there. You could call Kohler: 920-457-4441 or 920-459-1579

I used to get Miller welders in years ago with Tecumseh cast-iron OH series engines on them, but the biggest Tec. made was an OH180 with a bore size of 3.625".

Paul


----------



## MountainCat (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Paul.

I have been in contact with a Kohler shop in Calgary, AB and they are trying to help me out. Apparently they are the ones that sold my customer this welder unit.

I did get the info from the tag off the welder but it's telling me that it had a Tecumseh engine on it originally. So this Kohler is something somebody fabbed together and sold at an auction.

Iam hoping to hear back from the outfit today.

Mike


----------

